# Happy Halloweeen to Everybody!



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

Here's to a Safe Halloween for all of you, with no fires, no eggs, and no smashed pumpkins, but a full moon for you and yours.
<IMG SRC=http://www.balmoralmotel.ca/350/witch.jpg>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

:furious: That was great Jim:lmao:


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks Jim, and the same to you and your family.  

Mark


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by memmurphy _
> *Thanks Jim, and the same to you and your family.
> 
> Mark *


good one, Mark!


----------

